# Week 7 Thread:



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The non-conference portion of the season is winding down, and conference season is just days away. Heres the schedule for this week:


*Highlight Games*


Sunday:

Rutgers vs. #1 UNC
Louisiana Tech vs. #10 UCLA
Valparaiso vs. #15 Purdue
High Point vs. #23 Minnesota
Presbyterian vs. #25 Marquette



Monday:


#9 Georgetown vs. #2 UCONN GOW
Temple vs. #16 Villanova
Central Connecticut State vs. #17 Arizona State
Louisiana Lafayette vs. #21 Tennessee
Portland State vs. #22 Baylor
Cincinnati vs. #24 Memphis


Tuesday:

#4 Oklahoma vs. Arkansas
Radford vs. #6 Wake Forest
Seton Hall vs. #14 Syracuse
Illinois vs. #15 Purdue
#20 Clemson vs. South Carolina


Wednesday:


#1 UNC vs. Nevada
#3 Pitt vs. Rutgers
Loyola (MD) vs. #5 Duke
#7 Gonzaga vs. Utah
#11 Notre Dame vs. DePaul
Robert Morris vs. #12 Xavier
Iowa vs. #13 Ohio State
#18 Michigan State vs. #23 Minnesota
UNLV vs. #19 Louisville
Jackson State vs. #22 Baylor
Northeastern vs. #24 Memphis


Thursday:

#16 Villanova vs #25 Marquette


Friday:

Appalachian State vs. #8 Texas
#10 UCLA vs. Oregon State
#14 Syracuse vs. South Florida
#17 Arizona State vs. Stanford
South Carolina vs. #22 Baylor


Saturday:


Rutgers vs. #2 UCONN
#3 Pitt vs. #9 Georgetown GOW
Coppin State vs. #4 Oklahoma
#6 Wake Forest vs. BYU
#11 Notre Dame vs. St. Johns
#12 Xavier vs. Virginia
#13 Ohio State vs. #23 Minnesota GOW
#18 Michigan State vs. Northwestern
East Carolina vs. #20 Clemson
#21 Tennessee vs. Kansas
Lamar vs. #24 Memphis


Went with 3 Game of the weeks. Such a great slate of games this week. I'm excited to get the conference season started.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Big Ten Season Opens

Some great B10 matchups early on..


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i am looking forward to the game in a week Tenn at Kansas


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

boy Minnesota is playing 3 games this next week


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Illinois 71 - Purdue 67 (OT) 

More in B10 thread posted in this thread..

Omg I worn out.. haha


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

holy cow


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I know, right? lol

Btw Arkansas up 11 on Oklahoma?


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

And in other potential holy cowness tonight...

Arkansas is leading Oklahoma by double digits in the 2nd half. 

Is Patrick Beverly coming back this year? Because if he does, Arkansas may have something to say about best team in the SEC.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oklahoma lost to Arkansas 96-88 despite 35 from Willie Warren and 21/15 from Blake Griffin..


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ive said it for a while now - overrated. had no significant wins (davidson is not significant) and yet was ranked in the top 5.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

TM said:


> ive said it for a while now - overrated. had no significant wins (davidson is not significant) and yet was ranked in the top 5.


12-0 is still an impressive start to the season, they will get some significant wins once conference play starts.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Stanford is still undefeated too, I believe :|


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

So Illinois State won again.. also Gonzaga aint all that.. they lost again..

B10 Play:
Wisconsin wins @ Michigan; Michigan State wins @ Minnesota; Ohio State holds on for 3 pt win over Iowa; Penn State barely knocks off Northwestern..


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> So Illinois State won again.. also Gonzaga aint all that.. they lost again..
> 
> B10 Play:
> Wisconsin wins @ Michigan; Michigan State wins @ Minnesota; Ohio State holds on for 3 pt win over Iowa; Penn State barely knocks off Northwestern..


Man I was so pissed watching that Michigan-Wisconsin game. Sims struggled and the Badgers hit a lot of shots when Michigan played solid D.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Louisville keeps loosing, all that talent going to waste


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Louisville keeps loosing, all that talent going to waste


They will get their act together, too much talent plus a good coach is a combination that can not struggle the entire season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

True, historically they pick up their stride by tournament time.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good game, both teams a bit out of control at times, but playing very hard.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Minnesota continues to impress. Walloping a more talented OSU right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

GT is getting killed on the glass.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Fields with one of the best bounce passes I have seen recently. Pittsburgh is really, really good and they are one of the few teams who might be able to hang with UNC later this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You can tell Fields really payed attention during workouts. Unfortunately just like Krauser, I dont see him being picked high in the draft.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

it is about game time that I am looking forward to


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> You can tell Fields really payed attention during workouts. Unfortunately just like Krauser, I dont see him being picked high in the draft.


I don't see him being picked at all, he is too short and can't shoot which would offset his passing skills at the next level. Good college point guard though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

2nd round pick most likely.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Those Big East teams are just going to completely beat up each other. What a statement by Pitt.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't see him being picked at all, he is too short and can't shoot which would offset his passing skills at the next level. Good college point guard though.


The story of Pitt Guards lately... Blair had a monster game 20/17. Wouldn't be surprised if we (Pitt) lose to Uconn at home lol. What a tough conference.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Tennessee might wanna start playing some defense.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

they might wanna start playin period, one and dones offensively w no boards, no D, Chism droppin multiple passes


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sherron Collins with a great first half, gotta love his tenacity. Kansas only up 9 though, they got a little sloppy at the end.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU is playing good ball, but I am not sold on KU yet to win this one


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i just flip to the st johns/ND at time out, that looks like a good game too


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Wow Mizzou just won at Georgia. I know Georgia is not the greatest SEC team, but that is a good win for the tigggers


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am glad kansas is playing a great game but I am shock Tennessee is playing not a very good game


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^no defense, and havin trouble shootin the ball, AGAIN


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Great block by Tyler Smith ... we have a game


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

KU pulled away


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

st johns upset Notre Dame


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good win for KU, Aldrich and Collins stepping up this season also undermines how stacked they were last year. The lack of effort by Tennessee in the first minutes really cost them the game, even though they had some chances to get into it they couldn't recover.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

that KU game was fun to watch. i enjoying seeing that team play. loads of talent.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Coming off the loss at home to Wisconsin, Michigan just got a big win over 13-1 Illinois.

Manny Harris: 16 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists
Zack Novak: 11 points, 6 stitches above left eye
Zack Gibson: 10 points, was huge in 2nd half

Alex Legion had 10 points for Illinois, and he's still a punk and his mom is still loco.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Patterson is Al Horford part deux

UofL will be knocked out in the first round of the tourney at this rate


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh ****, BC is leading UNC by 6 at the half


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jvanbusk said:


> Coming off the loss at home to Wisconsin, Michigan just got a big win over 13-1 Illinois.
> 
> Manny Harris: 16 points, 7 rebounds, 5 assists
> Zack Novak: 11 points, 6 stitches above left eye
> ...


Kinda expected that but it was a close game til those last couple min when Michigan closed it on a 10-2 run or something like that.. 10 pt win doesnt indicate how that game was.. was a fun game.. would have been nice to win @ Michigan too but I cant complain with a 1-1 start after 2 huge road games..


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kinda expected that but it was a close game til those last couple min when Michigan closed it on a 10-2 run or something like that.. 10 pt win doesnt indicate how that game was.. was a fun game.. would have been nice to win @ Michigan too but I cant complain with a 1-1 start after 2 huge road games..


Yeah, I'm kind of disappointed Michigan started off with 2 home games with all the students away from campus. The atmosphere for that game would have been pretty crazy (it was a close game throughout) had there been a true Maize Rage.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What a game!

With that said, Earl Clark = buffoon. Complete houdini like performance from him. Meeks and Patterson delivered and will be really hard for teams to stop.

UK will go farther than the Cards in the tourney


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Louisville lost that?!?!?!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No they were leading comfortably, then gave up 4 quick points in the span of 4 seconds. Sosa had to hit a miracle shot to win it


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they better pull things together quick b4 conference play starts


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i cant stand Virginia Tech. Seems like all they recruit are thugs.


----------

